# Hopedale La Marsh Report!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This past week the fishing has been great in the Hopedale marsh. The trout are in their fall patterns and are feeding heavily on the shrimp moving out of the marshes. Live bait is still the best route but the plastics have been doing the job too. Most of my fish are falling for the baits 2 ft under a cork early in the mornings and then switching to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Carolina</st1lace></st1:City> rigged shrimp and plastic?s fished on the bottom in passes of the main lakes and anywhere there is a drain out with the tide pulling out. I have been catching limits or near limits of trout every trip. The redfish have been hard to find this past week but the trout are making up for it. Also look for birds diving for surefire action. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We still have some open dates this month so give me a call and come and get you some.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice going capt. gene...good mess of trout and drum...thanks for posting...


----------

